# Kayak advice



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

I can no longer resist it. I am finally in the market for a kayak. I am looking for something 10-12 feet long, fairly lightweight, with enough room for a bait bucket. So far I have looked at a few. I've narrowed it down to 3 models, however, I am still open to suggestions. It will be used half time on lakes for bass, and the other in the backwaters for reds, trout, flounder, etc. with occasional open water launches on a calm day. 

1. Emotion Mojo Angler
2. Heritage Redfish 12 Angler
3. WS Tarpon 12

Any experience/preference among these? I am trying to keep the price around or under 600$, and I am definitely considering used as well as new. Thanks in advance!

Nick


----------



## TopsailSurf (Aug 8, 2008)

I have a WS Tarpon 120 which is a very good boat, but I wish mine were a little more stable. IMO if your are going to use a bait bucket, you may want to look for one with a little more stability. I've currently got mine for sale. The next boat I get will be a Ride 135.


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

I bought a Heritage Redfish 12 two weeks ago. I have paddled the WS Tarpon 12 as well. Go with the Redfish... drier boat and alot better stability IMO. Im fishing the Bay, Flats, inlets, and tidal rivers extensively. A few more trips and Ill be comfortable enough to fish the tunnels here. Great initial stability and tracks decently in moderate winds. And the seat on the Redfish is great as well.


----------



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys. I was leaning towards the Heritage to begin with, I just like the setup. Hopefully I can find one used in decent condition. Anybody have any recommendations as to where a good place to look for used yaks is besdies craigslist and classifieds?


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

Look for possibly kayak guides in your area... I know some around here get yaks new in the Spring for their clients to use and come Fall or end of their season, they sell many of them.


----------



## tabblet (Jan 2, 2008)

Redfish! I just got the 12' and love it, your description of use is EXACTLY what I bought mine for. Like SPECKS said it is a very dry boat which is nice when your not using it in the ocean where your guaranteed to get wet. The seat is very comfy. Very stable, I can stand in mine, sit any way I want, etc. Great boat, highly recommend. I haven't had it in the ocean yet but will in a few weeks and I can't wait!


----------



## tabblet (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh yeah as far as buying. I know your trying to find a used, but if you want to go new, I bought mine from Kayak Fishing Stuff. Very helpful and will talk you through your order to make sure your yak is customized the way you want it.


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

*used redfish 12 rigged out FS*

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56364


----------



## charliechurch (Nov 27, 2007)

I would also look into the OK prowler. It is really light and also a stable kayak. I have one and love it.


----------



## jcbrock (Apr 16, 2007)

As long as people are throwing out suggestions... I have a 3 year old Manta Ray and love it. It is drier than the Tarpons and very stable. Since Native has taken over the design from Liquid Logic, they have added their big foot rests and very nice seat. The new Mantas look hard to beat!


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

I have a tarpon 120. so far i like it. it has plenty of storage space and the set up is good. the only problem i have with it is that the seat gets full of water. i dont use scupper plugs so im not sure if they would help or not. either than that its a good boat.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

My only question is do you really want a SOT and why?
I've fished both quite a bit. SOT's have in my opinion just 1 really good advantage and that is they are easy to get back onto when you turtle.
They have a list of negatives with the biggest being Grilled Sardine's complaint. When I'm in my SOT, my butt is ALWAYS wet.

Sit in's win in every other respect. They are drier, faster, and normally lighter than SOT.
The best **(my opinion only)** fishing kayak I ever owned was a Liquid Logic Stingray.
Light, fsat, excellent stability, easy to stand in for sight fishing, carried a ton of gear, tracked well, but didn't turn like a school bus, didn't need a rudder to handle well.

I have both. I fish the SOT when it's hot and the sit in when it's not. I practice deep water self rescue in both.

Sit in's are currently A LOT cheaper than SOT. Look for a older W/S Pamlico


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

I just picked up a WS Ride 135 for right at $700 rigged with two flush mounts behind the seat and a Scotty Surface mount by my feet. I have tried a few different yaks and found that the Ride was by far the way to go. It is stable as anything (I am 6'5" 240'ish and I can sit side saddle on the edge and hte thing doesn't turtle. You can also stand and sight cast in it (though I am waiting for warmer weather to try that. Anyway, the seat is dry as anything (even without scupper holes). Empty weight is not bad. The nice thing is that there is TONS of storage. Huge tank well in the back, 6" dry hatch by the seat, 8" hatch behind the seat, and 18" (or is it 16" cannot remember) oval hatch in the bow. Also, has the WS Phase 3 Seat which is extremely comfortable and configurable Anyway, this is just my opinion, though you will probably be happy as hell with any of the three you listed. I just liked the Ride for the stability. Happy shopping


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd take the Ride over the 3 listed too. I ended up selling mine in favor of a faster, quieter, but a lot wetter W/S Freedom 15. I tend to cover several miles any time I yak fish, so I don't mind giving up stability for efficiency.


----------



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow, thank you all for the responses. Too Busy, to answer your question, I am not committed to an SOT, but I would prefer one. I am a fairly tall guy with long legs, and sit ins have never been comfortable for me in long periods of time. The other thing that appeals to me is the ability to move more freely to compartments or if it turtles. One thing that is a must is the dual flush mounted holders along with the Scotty up front. I plan on having at least one conventional setup in the boat most of the time. 

I have looked into some of the websites/stores, and those have been helpful as well. It's been hard locating a guide in this area with yaks for sale, but I'll keep at it.

Quick ?: Roof Rack wise, any recommendations as far as brands/models for a 12 foot yak? Car would be a 2006 Dodge Durango.

Thanks again guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Me too. I'm 6'1" with a 36 " inseam.
I picked sit ins with big open cockpits to have room to bend my legs. Pamlico and Stingray are good sit in choices. The Stingray had a sealed rear bulkhead, so it wouldn't sink if it turtled. I kept my dry bag/ ditch kit stuffed in the bow, so I could fill it with water and it wouldn't sink.

Stay away from teh touring / ocean sit ins unless you're pretty flexible. I wind up with my legs going to sleep in my touring yak, so it's up for sale right now.


----------



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

Pardon the stupid question, but what is your definition of a touring yak?


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

cobiadude33 said:


> Pardon the stupid question, but what is your definition of a touring yak?


Long and skinny, and a bow like a knife! 

Tarpon 160 is kinda close. But there are some sweet SOT's out there right now that are even better.


----------



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

Haha, thanks J. I'm searching my local classifieds at the moment looking for a decent lead. What about you guys down in Wilmington? Where do you usually buy your yak stuff?


----------



## TopsailSurf (Aug 8, 2008)

If you can handle the wait, www.kayakcity.com can have a boat to you in about 4 days for $50 shipping from Cali. Thats where I ordered mine from.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

cobiadude33 said:


> Pardon the stupid question, but what is your definition of a touring yak?


A touring yak is long, skinny, has very fine ends, a low forward deck and a small cockpit opening intended for a spray skirt. You don't just sit in a touring yak, you wear it.
These are all nice features if you're paddling long distances in rough water, but do not make for a confortable fishing kayak.


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

cobiadude33 said:


> Quick ?: Roof Rack wise, any recommendations as far as brands/models for a 12 foot yak? Car would be a 2006 Dodge Durango.


Does your Durango have a factory rack already? If so you can use pad's on an existing rack. I use a 38" (I think) pad that wraps around my racks cross bars and I just tie down my yak to the cross bars. The important thing is to not tie it down too tight or it can warp the hull. I am considering getting the Yakima Lowrider to attach to my rack and some Mako saddles for the front with Hully Rollers in the back. If you have no rack at all, I would recommend the Yakima Q-Towers system. Though it will run you new about $250 or so. Hope this helps.

Thom


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

any one know any thing about the emotion mojo angler im strongly thinking about geting this yak


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

The Mojo Angler is a good yak, especially if you find one used and you're lighter than me. Comfortable seat with pretty good drainage. Don't believe the carrying capacity on the specs. I'm 6'1" 200# and I carry a soft sided cooler w/ ice and 3liters of water, 3 rods, a bait bucket, 5 foot cast net, and my ditch bag. total weight of about 250 - 260. 
The mojo felt overloaded in how it paddled and I ad problems w/ waves and boat wakes over the bow flooding the cockpit.


----------



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

tjmrpm04-I believe it has the factory rack, it is the Limited version. I'm not sure if it has two crossbars though, I'll have to take a look at it. 

Too Busy-I have looked locally for the Mojo, but they are hard to find. I have seen a nice Redfish on sale partially rigged near me that I am considering. I'm willing to wait for the right one to come by, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

i should be fine then i weigh maybe 115 if im lucky but what about launching it off of Sandbridge for some cobia anyone know any thing about that


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

05 grand slam said:


> i should be fine then i weigh maybe 115 if im lucky but what about launching it off of Sandbridge for some cobia anyone know any thing about that



As far as launching goes, the boat is fine. It's all trial and error with the operator.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

ok good hopefully ill have it by mid summer to get me the big one


----------

